# How Much For Wedding?



## unreal (Mar 12, 2011)

As we all know the price for having a wedding is going up by the year, but what is the average cost of a wedding all in nowadays? Would 20K be too cheap?


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

We're in the middle of planning our only daughter's wedding. We hope to stay in the $20-$25,000 budget range. We think that's completely reasonable from what we've heard and things that we've decided on so far.


----------



## maccheese (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't think thats cheap at all. I actually think its a lot, but it really depends on what you all can afford. Depending on the number of guests and the type of venue, you can actually do something for half of that. (I'm assuming the dress is not included in that price.)


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

We did our first for $12,000. And it was perfect.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

$20,000? LOL For what? Geez. Use that towards a house. People put too much focus on the wedding, and not the marriage, imo.

Ours cost maybe 1200? LOL It was beautiful and on the beach


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I think ours cost 2,000 for my second marriage, which was perfect. My first wedding was a bit bigger and ran about 5,000. I honestly try to find the best deals and we get help from family and friends. My parents paid for both of the food, cake, and flowers. I tried to make it cheap as possible. There were 250 guests for the first wedding, then 55 for the second. 

I'm not a big spender at all. I don't like to blow money on anything I don't need, ever.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

maccheese said:


> I don't think thats cheap at all. I actually think its a lot, but it really depends on what you all can afford. Depending on the number of guests and the type of venue, you can actually do something for half of that. (I'm assuming the dress is not included in that price.)


That does include the dress for us. Daughters wasn't all that expensive.


----------



## Zzyzx (Aug 24, 2011)

Mine cost around $7600 awhile back. That included her $1300 dress. We economized in a lot of areas: my brother did DJ duties, a photographer friend did the official pictures in exchange for work I did for his business, brother in law ran a video camera, didn't do much flowers, I lent my electric piano for friend to play for us at the ceremony, etc. Many ways to save money. If I had gone whole hog on all of these plus the more expensive venue we were originally looking at, it would have run to $20k easily.


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

I wish we had more money to have the wedding we wanted. We couldn't afford it and my parents were only willing to pay if they could plan the whole thing. 

So we eloped, because my mother would have held the wedding over our heads forever. If you let controlling in-laws plan the wedding, they will think that they can make decisions for your marriage too. 

If we make it to ten years, that is when we will have a fancy party. It makes more sense to spend thousands to celebrate a decade of marriage, rather than a wedding.

We recently bought a new car. If we had spent all that cash on a wedding, we would not have been able to buy a new whip.

I think you can have a lovely wedding for $20,000.


----------



## KI0159 (Apr 19, 2011)

Our wedding wa $10,500
To us that was still a lot of money but we had everything we wanted.


----------



## speakingforsomemen (Dec 12, 2011)

Elope!


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

speakingforsomemen said:


> Elope!


Hey, this is my only daughter we're talking about. There will be NO eloping!


----------



## FirstYearDown (Sep 15, 2011)

Not sure they were referring to you, IAN.

I am the only daughter too. I was supposed to have a wedding that had nothing to do with my tastes, desires etc.


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

FirstYearDown said:


> Not sure they were referring to you, IAN.
> 
> I am the only daughter too. I was supposed to have a wedding that had nothing to do with my tastes, desires etc.


I know, I was TEASING! And no, I'm not jacking my daughter's wedding like your parents tried to. But I am giving her the wedding of HER dreams, as she is my one and only daughter, and a very good girl .


----------



## krismimo (Jan 26, 2011)

Mine was about 8,000.00-10,000 all together and that was a lot to me but it was worth it!


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

My wedding and honeymoon cost me $5K 12 years ago.

I couldn`t imagine spending an amount of money the equivalent of a new automobile on any wedding/party.

It`s incomprehensible to me.

edit: 
My wife wore the most beautiful intricately laced vintage wedding gown I`ve ever seen.
She got it at a thrift store for $100.00 and had it altered for $50.00


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

that_girl said:


> $20,000? LOL For what? Geez. Use that towards a house. People put too much focus on the wedding, and not the marriage, imo.
> 
> Ours cost maybe 1200? LOL It was beautiful and on the beach


I`m beginning to think your just a female doppelgänger of me.

 

I agree with just about everything you post and that`s not a common occurrence.


----------

